# Sno Way plows fit on 04 Yukon



## dsrour (Dec 29, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get best deal on a Snoway plow for my 04 Yukon XL 2500. Local dealer is not very good. 
Do you need light w/ polycarbonate plow? any downsides to plastic?
Are any mods needed to bodywork/bumper?
Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you have a 3/4 ton you want a snoway why look at the new westerns and fishers


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

If you go with the snoway for whatever reason. I did on my SUV cause of weight of it and down pressure which is kick***. I saved by not having the lights installed which I did not really need cause the truck head light shine through the lex an and also cause the height of the plow is smaller so drive with below the head lights. Snoway is a great plow by my standards.

Watch e-bay for just the plow, then get the mount for you truck from a dealer. I have seen some great deals on e-bay for plows. Link below is one I saw and post on the other plow site. cant believe it did not sell.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7920545093&category=6763


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is another still for sale. Its a heavy one V

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=63688&item=7924787730&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Search ebay for
snoway
sno-way
Predator


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ory=6755&item=2490957683&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ory=6755&item=2490958051&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

